# Classic gaggia. And me having issues getting crema. *novice alert*



## diffinking (Oct 24, 2018)

As above people have just bought myself a used gaggia classic. Come with a ranchillo wand pre fitted.

Along with one portafilter and 1 one double shot basket.

But I have no idea what type of basket.

Problem I'm having is when the coffee is being extracted I'm getting no crema it's pretty much like black tea

I'm using frank and honest pre ground. + costas pre ground bags. Until I get myself a grinder. I'm gonna upload pics soon. So yous can give me an understanding

Appreciate all your help


----------



## diffinking (Oct 24, 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/tLcdakZQAxvbfaFe8


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi there. I'm no expert but if you have an unpressurised filter, you'll struggle to get a crema with either preground or bags. The original supplied pressurised filters compensate to a certain degree for too coarse a grind but I suspect you already know you'll need to invest in a decent grinder to get a great coffee out of your machine. You'll get plenty of help from more knowledgeable folks than me here. Good luck!


----------



## diffinking (Oct 24, 2018)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Hi there. I'm no expert but if you have an unpressurised filter, you'll struggle to get a crema with either preground or bags. The original supplied pressurised filters compensate to a certain degree for too coarse a grind but I suspect you already know you'll need to invest in a decent grinder to get a great coffee out of your machine. You'll get plenty of help from more knowledgeable folks than me here. Good luck!


Cheers mate. I'm unsure on what I have to be honest. I added the pictures for some one with more knowledge than me ,to tell me


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Pre ground coffee is your dead-fall.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Flip the basket over, if you've got 1 hole in the middle then it's a pressured. Tons of holes = non pressurised.

You need a pressuried basked with pre ground, but even then it will still be rank


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like an unpressurised single basket whixh probably won't be helping. The tamper tends to sit on the shoulders of the basket instead of compressing the grounds.


----------



## diffinking (Oct 24, 2018)

Yeah fine holes on the basket fill side. Then more open holes on the release side.

What would be a better basket to go for.


----------



## diffinking (Oct 24, 2018)

Also last night I tampered with a lot more force (too much) but it did give a more caramel colour at the start.

Appreciate all your help


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

diffinking said:


> Yeah fine holes on the basket fill side. Then more open holes on the release side.
> 
> What would be a better basket to go for.


I use an 18g VST basket with a close fitting tamper but it does need a capable grinder. If using preground, you'd be better off with a double pressurised basket & the rubber widget to stop the jet shooting through the spout.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

with pre ground you'll need a pressurised basket. as VST wont be any good to you if you're using a non pressurised basket.

you may able to pick a pressurised basket up on the bay unless someone on the forum has one.


----------



## diffinking (Oct 24, 2018)

Yeah I'm on the fleebay at the minute having a nosey. I've loads of pre ground to use up. As everyone that comes visiting seems to bring a bag with them now lol.

Eventually I want to be grindin my own tho.


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

Before you guys suggest to OP the use of a pressurized basket, take a good look at the photo of the portafilter. Using a pressurized basket with that type of portafilter will have coffee squirting sideways and all over the place.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

JojoS said:


> Before you guys suggest to OP the use of a pressurized basket, take a good look at the photo of the portafilter. Using a pressurized basket with that type of portafilter will have coffee squirting sideways and all over the place.


Its very similar to my old dehlonghi portafitler which I used with a pressure basket and that's how it was supplied. No spraying at all, so I stand y trying a pressurised basket if the OP is stuck on using pre ground


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

JojoS said:


> Before you guys suggest to OP the use of a pressurized basket, take a good look at the photo of the portafilter. Using a pressurized basket with that type of portafilter will have coffee squirting sideways and all over the place.


Good spot on the portafilter. They had a different pressurised basket & rubber disc. I've used one before with a modern basket & no widget (it won't fit them) without coffee spurting everywhere. The design of the cast spouts sends the flow downwards.


----------



## diffinking (Oct 24, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Good spot on the portafilter. They had a different pressurised basket & rubber disc. I've used one before with a modern basket & no widget (it won't fit them) without coffee spurting everywhere. The design of the cast spouts sends the flow downwards.


So what's this mean now. Lol.


----------



## diffinking (Oct 24, 2018)

Or should I say. What all do i need to buy to cover my angles


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

diffinking said:


> Or should I say. What all do i need to buy to cover my angles


Take a photo the inside of your portafilter and we can see what you've got


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

Buy an espresso capable grinder or just put up with crema free espresso with pre-ground (aka stale) coffee.


----------



## diffinking (Oct 24, 2018)

Will do mate. As soon as I'm home.


----------



## diffinking (Oct 24, 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/1QCczYTqLUhaq6pU8


----------

